# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Piper, awareness and automation device, iControl Networks, Inc., Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iControl Networks, Inc.

Website - getpiper.com

youtube.com/getpiper

twitter.com/hello_piper

"Piper: Smart, elegant, security and home automation" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Piper: Smart, elegant security and home automation

 Published on Aug 21, 2013




> Piper is a complete home security system, a home automation hub, and the eyes and ears of your home.

----------


## Airicist

Piper: Smart, elegant security and home automation

 Published on Nov 1, 2013




> Piper: Home security and automation in a smart little package.

----------


## Airicist

With Piper, you're always home 

Published on Nov 19, 2014




> Piper is a device that lets you manage and connect with your home in an entirely new way. It’s the perfect balance of security, video monitoring, and automation that will make life safer and more convenient for you and your family.

----------


## Airicist

General overview 

Published on Feb 6, 2015




> In this video we take a quick look at the most used features within the Piper app. getpiper.com

----------


## Airicist

What is Piper?

Published on Feb 9, 2015




> With Piper, You're Always Home.
> Piper is a device that lets you manage and connect with your home in an entirely new way. It’s the perfect balance of security, video monitoring, and automation that will make life safer and more convenient for you and your family.

----------


## Airicist

Piper NV Review, Wifi Surveillance Camera & Security System

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> Today we review the Piper nv surveillance, security and automation system. This very cool device allows you to not only capture HD surveillance video, but also allows you to trigger devices and automated things in your home - all from an iOS or Android device.

----------

